# red tiger berried pic



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK its a crappy shot I know but here is one of 2 of my red tigers that I found berried in my tank today! 

I guess they now like this tank, and I also have 2 berried blue velvet/rilis in the same tank.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice... red tigers are even harder to get in GTA than OEBTs.... good luck and post more pictures of these pretty things.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks, I was surprised when I saw the 2 females berried. I thought they were not old enough, but I guess they were....that's what happens when you leave the lights off eh 

These are not the German Red Tigers either, these are specifically bred to produce the red stripes every time, so babies should all be red tigers 

Once I get enough of them started I will definitely be sharing some.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

congrats!
you are NOT the father! (maury povich voice)


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Is there a line up started? I got a blue aura that's been preg for over 2 weeks now. Maybe soon I'll have a colony to trade ya some


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Way to go (on the shrimp)! 

Get us a good pic.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

woohoo Congrats Anna!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice ...er .. I think. Congrates though. But you're right, it is a crappy shoot. One of these days, if we are going to the same auction. You have to bring your camera along. I'll need to give you some pointers. Not that I am a pro, I am a newb too. But I think I can take a better picture than you though. Anyway, maybe then, we'll get to enjoy looking at your pictures and not just you enjoying your shrimps all to yourself 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I moved my red mama into the breeders box as I can see the babies 
are getting close to birthing. You can actually see that they are reddish in color in the first pic. 
She has a blue tint to her head, which is what seems to happen when they get berried. 
I can't seem to find the other one, but will keep looking as they are both due about the same time...this one just happened to be sitting out front of the tank and I was able to grab her.
Put a male in with her to keep her company and get her preggy again real soon .

(sorry zebrapleco I just snapped it real quick, one of these days you can teach me how to do it right )


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Very awesome! Its only been 2 weeks, is the hatch time for tigers a little less?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

No I think its about the same roughly 28-30 days. I just decided to move her because the tanks got lots of hiding spots and I probably wouldn't see the babies once they were born. This way I can see them right away and count how many she has. Plus its so neat to see baby shrimps


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I did the same with my blue aura and I think it just stressed her out more cause she died after birth, be sure to put lots of moss in the breeder box


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

AAAGGGHHHH that's such a shame! I am sooo sorry for your loss of the beautiful blue aura! Hopefully you got some babies to keep the line going?

I have moss and java fern in the box with her, she's happily picking over the peat granules I put in there with a little gravel and she's got the male for company!

Woohoo I just noticed one of my very dark blue OEBTs is berried today! Yay....and I spotted a baby on my glass in the blue velvet/red tiger tank. I think that is a blue velvet though, as the red tigers aren't due yet.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Awesome, what does a blue velvet look like? Is it like a blue jelly or a darker blueberry type? Got any pics?

And I'm so sad I had her die, the strain will go on for sure as my brother has two that are berried aswell, I got about 8 babies out of her then she died, I didn't notice as she died at night that she still had a few babies in her, so I took them out and try to hatch them. So far 3 days in no luck I don't think there gonna 

But I got a very dark oebt aswell berries that's the one I'm hoping for most


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes the blue velvet is the same as a blue jelly, just different names people have given them. The ones I have are this color  sort of a pale turquoise blue.

Glad you have some of the Aura's surviving, and congrats on the Oebts too!

Sometimes the females do die after birth, it depends on how old they are too. I lost my Black Flower Mosura (SSSS+) after she gave birth to 20 black crown mossie babies....sniff! They were all very nice ones too!

It happens, we just have to be thankful for the gift these wonderful little critters have left us with and hope we can continue their legacy. Now if only I can get my Blue Bolts to breed....hmmnn where's the Eros!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

So happy for you Anna!

I cannot wait to see these, and get my hands on them when they are ready  HA!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice! Good luck with them.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I found my red tiger gal had lost her babies the day after I put the OEBT berried female in beside her...thought it was stress  I looked at her the next day and she was empty....sniff. So I popped in a red tiger male for her in case she might decide to get preggy again.

So I just fed some Bio-Plus to them to keep them nice and healthy as the OEBT seems to be doing just fine with her eggs in the breeder box. WELL
I just saw 3 baby red tigers.....YAY....she didn't lose the eggs, she birthed the babies!

So far I only see 3 of them, but they are RED!   I will now have to look more closely for more of them, they seemed to just appear when the Bio Plus was sifting down from the surface. Next feeding will be Gravidas.

I am very happy about this....what a surprise.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> I found my red tiger gal had lost her babies the day after I put the OEBT berried female in beside her...thought it was stress  I looked at her the next day and she was empty....sniff. So I popped in a red tiger male for her in case she might decide to get preggy again.
> 
> So I just fed some Bio-Plus to them to keep them nice and healthy as the OEBT seems to be doing just fine with her eggs in the breeder box. WELL
> I just saw 3 baby red tigers.....YAY....she didn't lose the eggs, she birthed the babies!
> ...


You lucky girl, Anna!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes...counted 8 so far, they are hiding in the moss and java fern. Saw a couple more on the bare bottom part of the breeder box. I don't care how many there are as long as they survive 

I am going to be giving them the whole tank soon, as I am moving the blue velvet/jelly neos out to another tank. Hopefully this will encourage the reds to breed more.

Thanks Scott.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice. I'd love to have a red tiger tank myself. I really enjoy watching my OEBTs and super tigers.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

last count today on the babies was 15....they seem to be very active now, so I am seeing more of them crawling around. As soon as they are up a bit I will take pics....they are hard to photograph in this box as the light is right next to it, so I am getting lots of blurs when I try.

If the other female that was berried dropped hers at the same time, then they must be in hiding in the tank. I did see some blue babies (which are the ones from the Blue Velvet) so maybe they will show up in a few weeks time when I thin out the plants a bit.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

It's getting better. Congratulations to you. I'm still struggling to keep baby caridina alive..


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

do you have any algae on your tank walls? How about Bio-Plus or Gravidas for food for the babies....both of those products are really good for keeping babies alive.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> do you have any algae on your tank walls? How about Bio-Plus or Gravidas for food for the babies....both of those products are really good for keeping babies alive.


What do you think is the best way go grow algae on the walls???


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> do you have any algae on your tank walls? How about Bio-Plus or Gravidas for food for the babies....both of those products are really good for keeping babies alive.


They were in their temporary home that was 3-4 months old so very limited algae on the tank. I find it very hard to grow algae with akadama substrate. I feed them BW Bebi, but the adult shrimps seem to really like it too.

I don't have Bio-plus and you're not the first one telling me it's good for shrimplets, I might give it a try. I don't think my problem is food though, I'd think at least some will survive. I lost all CRS shrimplets from 5 different drops, at least 60 of them I would think. The water can't be too bad as I didn't lose any shrimp in that tank in 2 months and females kept getting berried, just couldn't get any survivor.

They are in their permanent home now, hope it gets a bit better. Especially the OEBTs.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I just put the babies into the main tank today and found the other female that is/was berried. She looks pretty close so Ive got her in the breeder box now with a male for company! She's got a lot more eggs on her than the last one, so will be interesting to see how many babies she has.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Randy - what temp is your tank at? Does it fluctuate? & how big is the tank?

Anna - very awesome.. How big is the tank as well. 

Always curious...


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

RCode said:


> Randy - what temp is your tank at? Does it fluctuate? & how big is the tank?


The old tank CRS were in was torn down after their permanent home was ready. It was a 20G Long, temperature was pretty steady. I'll see what happens in the new home, so far so good (and knocks on wood).


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have my reds in a 12 x 12 square, I believe its an 8 gallon. I had them custom made. Algae grows on the walls because I leave the lights on for 8 hours a day. I only keep them off when the temp gets too high (anything over 74F)

In one of my CRS/CBS tanks the shrimp won't eat a lot of other food as they are eating the algae all the time. This tank is close to a window so no light overhead is needed.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

here is new pic of my new divided shrimp tank. Its a 35 gallon and I split it into 3 sections just for my tiger shrimps.










and here is a couple of new inhabitants....my OEBTs, most of them are under the rock. I have put about 10 in there now to start a new colony...once they settle in they should breed. One of the females has already had babies, so that should get it off the ground 










and an updated pic of my second red tiger gal berried, this one looks like she's got a load 










once she has the babies I will transfer her and a couple others into the new divided tank. Last of the Tigers to come will either be BTOE's or Tangerine Tigers.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

update: I now have another female berried! She is the one I put in with the berried female and the male....guess he was good at romancing her 

Im going to try to find the other females and drop them in with him...in a separate breeder box though, don't want to overcrowd the girls.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> update: I now have another female berried! She is the one I put in with the berried female and the male....guess he was good at romancing her
> 
> Im going to try to find the other females and drop them in with him...in a separate breeder box though, don't want to overcrowd the girls.


you got the vibe goin on @ your home!

Congrats again Anna!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

What substrate do you use for tigers?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah, I'm jealous. Congrats.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I use clay based aquasoil, nothing special with some driftwood, and dragon lace rock...that's it.

Tigers needs are less than CRS and they are easier to keep overall, however saying that the higher end ones like OEBTs, BTOE, and Reds are a bit more of a challenge. IF conditions are not right for them, they just won't breed, fussy little beggars 

Also it takes most shrimps a couple of months to settle into a new home before they feel safe/content enough to start breeding. After that its a +/-
on whether the babies will survive. I have had successes and failures in both, so I know how frustrating it can get, but its supposed to be fun, so you just need to go with the flow.

My own opinion on things has always been, don't fuss too much with your tank once its set up if the parameters are good, leave everything from there on to nature! More fuss, more disturbance, more upset shrimps etc.

I only do a water change if I have tested and show ammonia level up a bit, I otherwise only top up water with regular tap water, with Amquel+ added. I check the PH periodically on my CRS tanks, but usually only once every 2 weeks. I don't vaccum, or adjust anything other than thin out fast growing plants or moss.

My lights are not fancy dancy things, just cheap bulbs, and I have moss, driftwood, rocks and sponge filters in all my tanks. This works for me, it might not work for anyone else, but its my way and I am happy to say I have baby shrimps


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> I use clay based aquasoil, nothing special with some driftwood, and dragon lace rock...that's it.
> 
> Tigers needs are less than CRS and they are easier to keep overall, however saying that the higher end ones like OEBTs, BTOE, and Reds are a bit more of a challenge. IF conditions are not right for them, they just won't breed, fussy little beggars
> 
> ...


After a few months in this hobby, I think you have summed up the essentials of shrimp keeping in this. But this is definitely not easily understood until one has some real experience (with failures or success).


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Like all things in life we learn by our mistakes, for some of us it has been extremely costly (myself) others with less involved it is still devastating to lose our beloved shrimps, no matter how many, what type or what you paid for them! 

I believe Mother Nature knows best, and in the wild (although we cannot duplicate that) these shrimps live in the hardest conditions and yet survive and breed....cloudy water, plant clogged rivers, cold and hot extremes, yet they rise above those conditions (heck I have even had them breeding inside my Whisper filter in the dirty floss, what's up with that)

Just do what you can to keep the water clean, either by adding plants (mother natures way of filtering out things like ammonia etc) or by adding a little of the good quality products out there to help control the things that are in our tap water.

Feed a good product for shrimps like Mosura, Bornea Wild, Hikari etc and vary their diet, after all they don't all eat the same food each day in the wild, they scavenge everywhere for stuff.

Mine like to pick at lumps of Peat Moss....yuck, must be the wood taste, because they like oak leafs, almond leafs too, this way it gives them a healthy balanced diet, and with lots of luck you will see those new babies arrive.

For those of you who like me missed the big event and weren't sure if the eggs just got dropped and never hatched, don't give up hope, the females usually drop them in the tank during the night and the babies immediately take for cover....lots of times you won't see them for weeks! Doesn't mean they are not in there, just hiding till they are big enough/strong enough to come out with the big guys


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

*udpate*

So my baby red tigers are about a couple days away from birth 
I can see the eggs have changed from dark to reddish brown, which means she's very very close.

The other female is doing well too, but her eggs are still dark....will keep ya all posted.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well Mamma must have got tired of these babies hanging on, cause she kicked a couple of them off already! Found 2 of them already crawling over the alder cone in the breeder box....guess we just have to wait for the rest to get bumped off


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Babies are all born, saw them for a short time yesterday and this am, then they have dissappeared in the moss  One more Mamma to go!

I did notice I have some red babies in the main tank, so someone is having them but hiding from me....


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> Babies are all born, saw them for a short time yesterday and this am, then they have dissappeared in the moss  One more Mamma to go!
> 
> I did notice I have some red babies in the main tank, so someone is having them but hiding from me....


Nice... although I have run out of tanks, but if you ever sell these I'd be very interested.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> here is new pic of my new divided shrimp tank. Its a 35 gallon and I split it into 3 sections just for my tiger shrimps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What substrate are you using in this aquarium? And is it good for all shrimps?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Scot its Shultz's aquasoil! Used for ponds. I use it in all of my tanks including the CRS and Tiger and Neos.

For Crytals you would have to add something like driftwood, peat moss, etc to bring the PH down a bit, but for Neo and Tigers its just fine for them.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> Scot its Shultz's aquasoil! Used for ponds. I use it in all of my tanks including the CRS and Tiger and Neos.
> 
> For Crytals you would have to add something like driftwood, peat moss, etc to bring the PH down a bit, but for Neo and Tigers its just fine for them.


I like the look of it. where do you buy this?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Scot I purchased 2 of these 36 x 12 x 12 tanks at an auction last fall, believe it was down in St Catherines.

I decided to make one big shrimp tank out of them instead of 3 separate ones. I divided them with the acrylic craft sections then just added dragon lace rock, driftwood and some plants, with a sponge in each section.

I have a light across the top so all sections get good lighting for the plants and algae to grow.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Found another Red Tiger female berried in the main tank today....not going to pull her out for the breeder box as I have new babies in there, so will just let her have them in the tank. 

I have enough algae on the glass that the babies are eating well (blue rili/blue velvet in this tank too, having babies) I can see them all over the sides.

In this divided tank is an OEBT that is berried now too! Guess they like the facilities.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Not the best pic, but as I threw all my there's in the tank, this guy stood right put he had very distinguished blue stripes, I thought stress, but he had blue stripes today aswell, hoping they stay blue


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> Scot its Shultz's aquasoil! Used for ponds. I use it in all of my tanks including the CRS and Tiger and Neos.


*I was wondering where you got the Shultz's aquasoil.*

I was at the St Cat Auction as well and picked up 4 of those long 23g. They are a great size.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I get my Shultz's Aquasoil from Holland Park Nursery here in Burlington. $11.99 a big bag. Enough to fill 2 of those tanks or 3-4 of the smaller shrimp tanks.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

You can get the Aquasoil at most nurseries that sell pond plants.. Sheridan, for example.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

good to know as I need some more.

update today: Put 6 new 4 week old red tiger babies into the main tank today...they were all that survived from the last batch! Good news is that the females I put back into the main tank are berried again, and I have seen new red babies on the glass so they are breeding (albeit slowly) in the main tank.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> I get my Shultz's Aquasoil from Holland Park Nursery here in Burlington. $11.99 a big bag. Enough to fill 2 of those tanks or 3-4 of the smaller shrimp tanks.


i got a couple of bags of the Schulz aqua soil at the Garden Gallery Holland Park garden centre on York St near the town of Dundas.

I also picked up a bag of black lava, around 2" in diameter each. I'd been looking for black for a while and couldn't find em till now.

Thanks!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

good for you! Now its tank setting up time 

My hubby just brought home from work a 20# CO2 cylinder for us to set up our new plant tank....yay!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> good for you! Now its tank setting up time
> 
> My hubby just brought home from work a 20# CO2 cylinder for us to set up our new plant tank....yay!


20# will last you years!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep that's what I said when I saw him bring it in....I asked for a small one and that's what he came home with 

Now I can run goodness how many tanks off that baby!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is a pic of my Red tiger/blue Rili tank.
You can actually see baby shrimps on the glass sides.
Currently I have 4 Blue Rili ladies in waiting!


----------

